# The Coach Search thread - Terry Porter Hired



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> While Mike D’Antoni is trying to teach everyone with the New York Knicks how to pronounce his name, the Suns are pressing forward to come up with the name that will replace him.
> 
> NBA sources said that longtime NBA point guard and ABC broadcaster Mark Jackson, who confirmed his interest in the job, will get one of the first interviews with Suns general manager Steve Kerr when that process starts next week.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/jackson_tribune_080514.html

Some candidates listed, 
Mark Jackson, Kurt Rambis, Brian Shaw, Paul Westphal, Tyrone Corbin, Tom Thibodeau, Jeff Hornacek 

I have to say Thibodeau is the leading candidate in my books.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Seuss just last week you were hating on Thibodeau, saying you don't want a no name coach lol. Why the change of heart?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Kekai said:


> Seuss just last week you were hating on Thibodeau, saying you don't want a no name coach lol. Why the change of heart?


He came to his senses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

If Iavaroni was still with the Suns would you want him to take over?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Eh, I don't know. I don't like inhouse hires much. But he would've definitely been a possibility though.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Weasel said:


> If Iavaroni was still with the Suns would you want him to take over?


I would definitely welcome it. He would keep the same offensive structure, know the team, know the players, and definitely has more of a focus on defense and details than D'Antoni.

That said: Thibodeau!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Kekai said:


> Seuss just last week you were hating on Thibodeau, saying you don't want a no name coach lol. Why the change of heart?



Because I saw the other candidates...........YIKES


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Oh Cotton..... we will miss you.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Seuss said:


> Because I saw the other candidates...........YIKES


lol true...i like mark jackson now, idk just seems like he would be a good coach to me.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I really like Jerry Porter and he looks like the leader right now...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



the rattler said:


> I really like Jerry Porter and he looks like the leader right now...


Terry Porter.


He might be. But they haven't interviewed many coaches yet. Corbin is supposed to be next.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Terry Porter.
> 
> 
> He might be. But they haven't interviewed many coaches yet. Corbin is supposed to be next.


I meant Terry... DOH!

I heard about Corbin today but he's not even a top assistant with the Jazz but he knows what it's like to be a role player and got to learn under Sloan who I have a lot of respect for..


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I'd be interested in taking a look at Avery Johnson if im in the front office right now..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

They don't want Avery. 


I wouldn't want him either.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Terry Porter would make your team work hard, and play hard. I can't wait to see him as a coach again. He's made me a huge fan in Detroit. Word is that Michael Curry may be stepping up in Detroit pending the finals...


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> Terry Porter would make your team work hard, and play hard. I can't wait to see him as a coach again. He's made me a huge fan in Detroit. Word is that Michael Curry may be stepping up in Detroit pending the finals...


I would like to see Porter get the job... My understanding is that Porter got screwed in Milwakee and he did a great job in his first year...

Sometimes ownerships of all teams have to look at themselves before they blame the coach..

I'm sure a few more names will pop up before Kerr makes a decision in the next few days..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I really want to see JVG coach the Suns. I am just curious as to what he would do to the teams game. It would be a transformation for the ages. Probably not a good one, but a somewhat interesting situation to picture.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

<s>Suns are the odds on favorite to hire the wrong coach.</S>

I'm Bipolar!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

*Rockets assistant Turner interviews for open Suns' job*




> HOUSTON -- Houston Rockets assistant coach Elston Turner said he had a first-round interview with the Phoenix Suns to replace Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> Turner, 48, has been an assistant to coach Rick Adelman for 11 years with Portland, Sacramento and Houston.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Hornacek has said he wanted a shot at coaching with the Suns. He'll most likely be one of the leading assistant candidates.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Seuss said:


> Hornacek has said he wanted a shot at coaching with the Suns. He'll most likely be one of the leading assistant candidates.


Yeah, I expect him to be interviewed eventually.

Still hoping Kerr goes to Boston to talk to Thibodeau. It's only been speculation that he's on the list. And hell, he flew to Detroit to talk to Porter.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Yeah, we won't know until Boston gets eliminated, or wins. 

Could be a while....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Porter is an assistant with Detroit and they were still playing when he was interviewed. That was my point.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Seuss said:


> Hornacek has said he wanted a shot at coaching with the Suns. He'll most likely be one of the leading assistant candidates.


I can see Hornacek as an assistant...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

It's possible. I don't know if he'd accept if he's passed over for head job.

Paul Silas is probably a slam dunk to be an assistant. He really wants to work with Amare. Especially on D.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I didn't know Phoenix talked with Porter. :sadbanana:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

^ lol, whats so good about Porter?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*


link



> Suns GM Steve Kerr has not spoken much about the process in the past two weeks but used his suns.com blog this week to address the search ("Our focus with the next coach will be at the defensive end of the floor," Kerr wrote), Mike D'Antoni ("The stress of the series loss combined with the changes I thought we needed for next year made it an uncomfortable situation for Mike," he wrote), Amare Stoudemire ("He has to accept coaching," he wrote) and other topics in answering fans' questions. The link is http://suns.marqui.com/blog....
> 
> As for the process, it may be frustrating for people to wait for a result but there really is no need to rush such a huge decision, unless a common favorite emerges with Chicago and Phoenix. The Bulls started the process earlier and don't appear to be much deeper into it. The best thing about all the time (these interviews go for hours) Kerr and David Griffin are spending with potential head coaches and assistants is how much they will wind up learning about their team. They are getting dozens of outside perspectives on how to better the Suns from interviews and the conversations they have in researching those candidates.
> 
> *In NBA circles and among Suns fans, Terry Porter seems to be a common prediction to land the Phoenix job. He does fit a lot of the Suns' preferences with head coach experience (it doesn't hurt that he left on a raw deal instead of an outright bad job), respect from his playing days (tough player with two NBA Finals trips), style versatility (coached high-scoring Bucks team and is No. 2 on the staff for defensive-minded Detroit), his current experience on a postseason survivor as Detroit's top assistant and a good relationship with Kerr as former San Antonio teammates*.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I don't have a good feeling about Porter, but that's mostly 'cause I don't know a whole lot of his offensive strategies.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Well, he had the Bucks in 2004 averaging 98ppg with Dez Mason as their second best player.. he must have been doing something right.

I really want to see Porter as head coach and then get someone like Silas in as the top assistant.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I'll go with either he or Thibodeau at this point. Who I hope they at least talk to soon. But with the Bulls hiring a new coach, there's no competition so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Brian Shaw, Lakers Asst. Interviewed 



> Brian Shaw draws rave reviews for his potential as a NBA head coach.
> 
> One big endorsement from inside the Suns' walls can't hurt now as he stands as a candidate to be the next Suns head coach.
> 
> ...


MORE


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

*Suns start Round 2 of interviews*




> The second round of interviews to fill the Suns' head coaching position have begun but that does not mean the first round of interviews is over.
> 
> Suns General Manager Steve Kerr met for a second time with Utah assistant coach Tyrone Corbin today in Orlando and will also have a second interview with Houston lead assistant coach Elston Turner on Friday. The second meetings were a matter of interest and convenience with all parties in Orlando this week for the NBA Pre-Draft Camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Sources: Turner on the rise in Suns' eyes



> A longtime assistant to Rick Adelman with the Kings and this season with the Rockets, Turner has quietly advanced from early-stages candidate to replace Mike D'Antoni on the Phoenix Suns' sideline to serious contender for one of the premier jobs in the game.
> 
> Phoenix officials refused comment, but sources reported the Suns were very impressed with Turner during a May 21 interview and will schedule a second meeting. Steve Kerr, the Suns' general manager and president, and Turner might talk informally during the final days of the annual predraft camp here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I say Westphal should coach.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Can someone please give Jeff Van Gundy a coaching job?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Dean the Master said:


> Can someone please give Jeff Van Gundy a coaching job?


He made it known he wasn't interested in a job next yr. He hasn't been interviewed by anyone.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> He made it known he wasn't interested in a job next yr. He hasn't been interviewed by anyone.


so did Doug Collins.. i dont think it means much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> so did Doug Collins.. i dont think it means much.


True. There are only 2 jobs out there though. Pistons job may become available, but they might hire Porter before we can.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I say you just ask Bobby Knight :lol:
talk about epic.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



IceMan23and3 said:


> I say Westphal should coach.


Westphal? Please tell me you're joking?

Were not going to abandon the run and gun but I want a coach to put an emphasis on defense and a coach who can rotate his players properly..


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> True. There are only 2 jobs out there though. Pistons job may become available, but they might hire Porter before we can.


Then we hire Flip Saunders because he's a really good coach.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Then we hire Flip Saunders because he's a really good coach.


One of the best in the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Looks like he's staying with the Pistons.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

would love to see brian shaw get a chance to coach.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Guess, that report was wrong

*Pistons say Flip Saunders won't return as coach*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Looks like Saunders or Thibodeau are in the running (let's be honest here, the other guys aren't nearly good enough nor ready to handle a team of this level)


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

Wow Flip is really available. But do you think he'll _want_ to coach the Suns?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I'm not sure if Kerr will even be interested in him though.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I don't want Flip Saunders at all. He won't improve us defensively and he didn't get the job done in the conference finals three years in a row. The worst being last year losing to Cleveland, a team that Detroit was clearly better than. I would rather hire Thibodeau who will almost certainly improve us defensively.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

I'm with Sunsfan81.....

Saunders is a proven loser. He is exactly the same as D'Antoni, no defense, focused on offense, and good in the regular season. Then gladly fails where it counts - the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*

This may all but confirm as Porter being the guy

link



> Sources indicate that it could be Detroit assistant Terry Porter, but no word confirmation from the Suns organization.
> 
> The Suns have interviewed several candidates and one of them has given an indication about which way the team will go for a head coach
> 
> LA Lakers assistant *Brian Shaw interviewed for the head coaching job but is not going to get it. He told reporters last night that he was told by Suns President Steve Kerr that the Suns will hire a head coach who's already held the job in the past. So that eliminates most every person the Suns have brought in for interviews and makes the choice pretty obvious as we sit here this morning*.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: The Coach Search thread*



Seuss said:


> I'm with Sunsfan81.....
> 
> Saunders is a proven loser. He is exactly the same as D'Antoni, no defense, focused on offense, and good in the regular season. Then gladly fails where it counts - the playoffs.


Well then EVERY coach in the NBA is a proven loser if they haven't won a title. Sloan is a loser. Look at him, 20 years and has been to the finals twice! Somehow Collins is a winner? All the dude did was let Jordan walk all over him TWICE! What do you think Amare and Shaq were going to do to him? Saunders took his teams as far as they could go. The Pistons didn't play hard last year and were out talented this year. The T-Wolves had nobody other than KG of any talent after that Joe Smith fiasco except for one season where they pushed the Lakers to the brink (the Lakers had to start Medvedenko against the Pistons because Malone was injured in the Wolves series and Horace Grant was still out of commission from surgery).


----------

